

Ask HN: Who is coming to the Mobile World Congress in Barcelona next week? - znq

The congress and the public events &#38; parties are usually quite crowded and therefore makes it hard to filter the signal from the noise. So I was wondering if some HN/HE fellows are going to show and and would like to meet?<p>Depending how busy everyone is we could organize a small meetup.
======
nixa
I'm going! :)

